# VQ30DET?



## ♣300zx♣ (Aug 6, 2004)

VQ30DET,Is this a good engine for a 86' 300zx? any input would be nice..


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

♣300zx♣ said:


> VQ30DET,Is this a good engine for a 86' 300zx? any input would be nice..


Its a FF engine so it would be hard to adapt. Its mounted sideways in a Cima.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

yeah and around here you won't find a VG30DET

Possibly a VG30ET


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> yeah and around here you won't find a VG30DET
> 
> Possibly a VG30ET



hint he said VQ not VG.

It's possible but it would be extremely exoensive there is a Z33 that has the VQ30DET in it so it can be adapted for our cars but it will be expensive. Morepower2 pretty much summed this up so Im basically not saying anything worth while.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

oops thought I saw a VG


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> oops thought I saw a VG


 And you work on your car with those eyes?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

ahh stuff happens


----------



## sultan (Mar 11, 2003)

morepower2 said:


> Its a FF engine so it would be hard to adapt. Its mounted sideways in a Cima.


sorry, but the VQ30DET is RWD and not mounted sideways.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

sultan said:


> sorry, but the VQ30DET is RWD and not mounted sideways.


Are you sure? Which model?


----------



## sultan (Mar 11, 2003)

the Y33 and Y34 chassis, in the gloria, cima, leopard, and cedric. if the VQ30DET was FF all the 4th gen maxima people would have scooped them all up. The Y33 cima is the 97-01 Q45 and the M45 was based on the Y34, both rwd. Some of the Y33/Y34’s in japan were offered with the RB25 (gloria, cedric and leopard) and VH41 (cima) along with other versions of the VQ and the leopard also had the VG20.

http://history.nissan.co.jp/01_sedan.html

the VQ30DET:


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

sultan said:


> the Y33 and Y34 chassis, in the gloria, cima, leopard, and cedric. if the VQ30DET was FF all the 4th gen maxima people would have scooped them all up. The Y33 cima is the 97-01 Q45 and the M45 was based on the Y34, both rwd. Some of the Y33/Y34’s in japan were offered with the RB25 (gloria, cedric and leopard) and VH41 (cima) along with other versions of the VQ and the leopard also had the VG20.
> 
> http://history.nissan.co.jp/01_sedan.html
> 
> the VQ30DET:


Thanks for fixing my brainfade. :thumbup:


----------

